# Whose handiwork is this? Boston CL 924 series



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

https://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/grd/d/north-andover-ariens-932-snowblower/6790993026.html

The googly eyes and the teeth are a nice touch :grin:


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I like it.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That's pretty cool but the tires are on backwards LOL


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Ha, funny stuff  Dauntae, I was about to say the same thing. That should just be a matter of swapping the wheels between sides, I think.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

So...when the blower is in operation, it looks like the machine is vomiting snow? 

:tongue4: :icon_smile_big:


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

Yuk!!!


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

The_Geologist said:


> So...when the blower is in operation, it looks like the machine is vomiting snow?
> 
> :tongue4: :icon_smile_big:


Could always put the teeth on the bucket and make the chute look like ....ummm well you know......


----------



## Seaweed (Jan 18, 2016)

Love the drink holder.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I completely missed the rims the first time...they are interesting...


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Whatever it takes to help you get through that EOD, physically or mentally !!


.


----------



## Bondo 287 (Jan 31, 2019)

The_Geologist said:


> I completely missed the rims the first time...they are interesting...


 LOL. Looks like only one hubcap.
They are available though. I looked around one time and the smallest I ever found was 6". My blower has 4" rims..


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

That thing is just asking for it’s chute to clog


----------

